# Need help with bread crumbs



## younggun21 (Sep 7, 2008)

The recipe i got for making cuban deviled crabs calls for 1 loaf of stale cuban bread to be ground and sifted so it can be added in the mixture to make the dough. How can I grind the bread that fine or is there a substitute for the cuban bread?


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2008)

DO you have a food processor? If so, pulse the bread until it has been broken down sufficiently.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 8, 2008)

If not, and the bread is stale enough, you can use a cheese grater. or put into a plastic bag and beat/crush with a heavy object - book, rolling pin.                                                  
And how 'bout posting the recipe.                                          
Oh, and welcome to DC.c, younggun.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2008)

And even easier, take the bread, cut into small pieces, put in the oven untill it dries and then use food processor. Stale bread doesn't taste good anyway. So you want to make it stale artificialy.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually use a hand held mixer/blender and it does a perfect job for making a bread crumb for the filling of stuffed-just about anything.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 8, 2008)

younggun21 said:


> The recipe i got for making cuban deviled crabs calls for 1 loaf of stale cuban *bread to be ground and sifted so it can be added in the mixture to make the dough.* How can I grind the bread that fine or is there a substitute for the cuban bread?


 
Welcome to DC    Sounds delish.  Would love to see the recipe (or post in your own words), as I've not heard of ground sifted breadcrumbs added to dough.  Not familiar with Cuban bread, so w/o seeing the recipe, you may be able to use seasoned croutons.  Put them in a zip-lock bag & go over them with a rolling pin.  Or, season your bread & toast or bake, & crush up the crumbs following the same procedure - if you don't have a FP.


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just use the crumbs that are left over in my big ol' bag of gourmet croutons that I picked up from Costco...


----------

